# Out of Memeory at Line 3



## Pomela (6. Juni 2007)

Out of Memory at Line 3: Dies ist ein Fehler, der vermutlich nur mit dem Internet Explorer auftritt.

Vorläufige Problemlösung:

Klicke in der obersten Menüleiste auf Extras / Internetoptionen.
Dort klicke unter Sicherheit 
   entweder auf Standardstufe
   oder wähle Stufe anpassen 
            und aktivieren dann unter Scripting 
                    den Punkt Active Scripting    ->    Deaktivieren. 

Bestätigen mit OK und weg ist die nervige Fehlermeldung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Fehler, der vermutlich nur mit dem Internet Explorer auftritt.
> 
> Vorläufige Problemlösung:
> 
> ...




Oder einfach den Cache (auch Proxy-Cache) löschen.....falls das Problem auf buffed.de auftrat/tritt...


----------



## Pomela (7. Juni 2007)

Cache leeren usw. hat nichts gebracht. Auch kein Java-Update auf den neuesten Stand. IE 7.0 fällt flach, wenn man kein XP hat.. also hilft nur abschalten...


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Cache leeren usw. hat nichts gebracht. Auch kein Java-Update auf den neuesten Stand. IE 7.0 fällt flach, wenn man kein XP hat.. also hilft nur abschalten...



Ich hab in einem der vielen anderen Threads (warum schreibt ihr nicht alle in einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) schon geschrieben, dass das Problem leider doch noch auftritt aber nur auf dem WoW-Portal. Wir kümmern uns bereits darum.


----------



## Jehuty (10. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem der vielen anderen Threads (warum schreibt ihr nicht alle in einen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das stimmt so nicht ganz ich bekomme es in jedem teil der seite seis wow, hdr oder war 
es ist nicht so wie du geschrieben hast nur auf dem wow portal


----------

